# Oysters w/ Q View



## jcurrier (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I didn't do these on the smoker, but on the Weber Gasser with spinach and fresh parm cheese. I raise my own small crop of about 1500 oysters every summer, and Saturday morning was the day to pull them up from the deep and get them back into the feeding zone on top of the water. I had several dozen that I had overwintered under a float at the dock, so they were clean (mostly) and ready to be shucked. In all we ate roughly 3 dozen for an appatiezer between my wife and I and our 3yr old and 6yr old. 

These oysters are all 3 year old stock, grown in the briny Damariscotta River- very salty and tasty. Thanks for looking!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 27, 2010)

nice,  Id eat a couple dozen.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






did you shuck the oysters before putting them on the grill, or did you let the heat from the grill open them up?


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes I shuck them first.  I have an outdoor shucking station with water, near our outside shower, makes clean up much easier!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 27, 2010)

interesting.  I have been doing mine unshucked on the  grill, letting them steam open.  I am doing another couple dozen this weekend and may have to try your method.


----------



## treegje (Apr 27, 2010)

Man those look good


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 27, 2010)

Those are nice looking oysters. I also eat oysters but I chargrill them. here is the recipe I use.

*The Sauce:*

1 Stick Unsalted Butter, very soft
1 Pinch Kosher Salt
1 tsp Freshly Ground Black Pepper
1 Tbsp Minced Garlic
4 Tbsp Pecorino Romano
1 pinch Cayenne
1 pinch White Pepper
1 Spritz Lemon Juice
1 tsp Minced Italian Parsley
Whisk together all ingredients.
*For the Oysters:*
1 Dozen Large freshly shucked Oysters on the half shell (preferrably Louisiana) Watch my quicktime video on How to Shuck an Oyster
1 Recipe of the Sauce, above
Pecorino Romano to finish
Minced Italian Parsley for garnish
Fresh Bread
Lemon wedges
Mix together all of the ingredients.
Heat a charcoal or gas grill until very, very hot. Place the oysters on the hottest spot on the grill and let them cook in their own juices for a few minutes, just until they start to bubble and the edges curl. Top each with a generous portion of the sauce, enough to fill up the shell. When the sauce starts to bubble and sizzle sprinkle each oyster with about a Tbsp of Pecorino Romano. Let the Oysters go until the sauce on the edges of the shells gets nice and brown. Garnish with minced Parsley.


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 27, 2010)

The reason I shuck first is that I don't really "cook" the oyster, they are just on long enough to melt the cheese and warm the spinach.  But actually I have never tried placing them right on the grate un-opened.  I am able to shuck them pretty quick though.  I get a bit of practice at this festival http://www.downeast.com/The-Maine-Mo...yster-Festival  Where we shuck and serve roughly 15,000 oysters over an afternoon.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 27, 2010)

nice, kind of in between a raw oyster and a cooked oyster with the hot topping. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 sounds real good.

heres some fresh blue points I did last weekend on this thread if you want to take a look

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=92924


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 27, 2010)

Blue points are a "lon guyland" oyster. Only tried em once or twice- If I recall they are good. a bit off track but a great book for anyone that likes oysters is:
*A Geography of Oysters, **by Rowan Jacobsen *

A good read and pretty interesting when you sit down to a plate with oysters from all over to understand the flavor differences


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for the tip on the book,  ill check it out,  even being new to eating raw oysters there is a difference in flavors, textures, brine, etc with different oysters.  I really like cold water oysters from Canada, & Washington State, etc.  But also really like gulf oysters.


----------

